# how do I take off the back deck of my 98 200sx?



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

there are 2 clips partially covered by the metal, its nearly impossible to use anything in there


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

fcdacar said:


> there are 2 clips partially covered by the metal, its nearly impossible to use anything in there


http://ninety-9.com

write up on there.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Its actualy easier than that. I've taken it out many times. Just fold down the back seats and pull up on the front center. Slowly work your hands underneath out towards the sides and pop the clips out. The sides under the Cpillars will fold up and it comes right out...takes about 5 seconds. Is pretty flimsy so just fold the sides slightly and it will drop right back in.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

its best if you take thte C pillars off.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the clips are under the metal part of the deck in the trunk....................why dont you just pop them out from under neath with some pliers instead of sticking your hand inbetween? take the c pillars off.............it took me a total of 5 min to do


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

but this takes only a few seconds.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^ i fairly possitive we are talking about the exact same thing


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

It's actually pretty quick and easy to remove it without pulling off the c-pillars. Has been the same in each SE-R I've had or have now. My rear decks were really flexible, which made it even easier. Just pop the four clips from underneath the deck and just pull to remove.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

if you are taking it off for the first time... nissan likes to use a lot of adhesive stuff... so you gotta pull away from the window pretty hard...


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

but after 8 years most of thats flaked off...heck the stock speakers in my car had no surounds.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Binger said:


> but after 8 years most of thats flaked off...heck the stock speakers in my car had no surounds.


Yeah, my 95's surrounds were absent too. Completely vaporized.


----------



## fcdacar (Dec 2, 2004)

does it matter if mine is a coupe?(cant really take off the c pillars, i guess)


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, actually you can. It is kind of a hassle, but I did it to mount rear deck coax's. If I remember, I took out the front seats (for room), removed the trim plates around rear seat belts (pop bottom tabs 1st!), rear seat bench bottom, lowered the top half of the rear seats, then interior rear lower panels, then uppers (rear window/c pillar), got in trunk and popped the tabs for the back deck, gave it a few easy pulls to release adhesive and it came out. Someone said that you can bend the back deck and get it out from under the c pillars, but I tried and it felt like it might break.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Someone said that you can bend the back deck and get it out from under the c pillars, but I tried and it felt like it might break.


All 3 of my SE-R's rear decks felt like that, but were pretty flexible and came out with a little persuasion. :fluffy:


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Then it would would DEFINITELY be better to do it that way...


----------

